# tsunami in japan caught in the video



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

for those who missed the news in japan just try to look at this videos its scary though.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Can we *PRAY* for them..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If you every wonder where things are in Japan:









*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Every time I watch one of those videos it just .. I can't even explain it. It looks like a massive monster just moving and consuming people, things and everything it touches. It just breaks my heart.


----------

